# Barska scope problem



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey everyone, Went to check out how my gun was shooting today because i had bumped it a couple of times (gently bumped it) and had missed a yote a couple of weeks ago. To my suprise I couldnt even hit the target 70ft away! After getting a bigger target and a bunch of shells i found it was shooting way left. I ended up adjusting the scope as far right as the knob would let me go. And what i end up with is a nice group about 8" to the left!! I cannot adjust it by turning the click adjuster anymore it just tightens up. Am i screwed or is there a way to fix it? And i assume if its 8" off at 70ft it will only get worse the farther the shot. Correct??

I am not a fan of this brand of scope ( never was but it was priced right at the time) and cant believe how far it was off from just bumping it.


----------



## TIKKA (Feb 9, 2009)

You should be able to adjust the windage, side to side movement, with the scope mounts, depending on the brand. Maybe they are loose too. Good luck


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

i'd set your windage and elevation back to neutral. then you can loosen your mounts and use a bore-sighter to reset your scope. use one of the bore sights that has the grid. it helps if you have a rest so then your hands are free to move the scope and hold it in position when you tighten your mounts. if you understand what i'm talking about (i'm not sure i'm being clear) then this should give you more 'play' with your windage and elevation.

p.s. if someone knows what i'm talking about and can explain it better, by all means go ahead.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm with the rest of the guys on this one I would check your mounts befor I went and got mad at the scope


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks guys, looking at my mount there looks to be only a little bit of adjustment i can do left to right. But i will give that a try. Ive never bumped the scope just the gun. Thanks everyone.


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

Welllll, I may have found the problem... My gun is a Ruger M77 Mark II Heavy barrel 22-250. I noticed that the barrell can actually move left and right at the end of the stock. It doesnt move much but it does. Is that normal? I recently wrapped the gun in white removeable tape. I taped it pretty tight and might of pulled the barrell to the side accidently when taping it. I think that might of been what happened. Not sure yet, still need to check it out.

Sooo if thats what it was i apologize for blaming Barska


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

owwwwww said:


> I noticed that the barrell can actually move left and right at the end of the stock.


Haha! Are you sure its the barrel moving, or the stock? :lol:

You have a floated barrel, and if you wrapped it real tight in the forearm region, this could VERY well be the issue. By all means wrap your rifle, but use loose wraps in the forearm area.


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

Well i checked it with a bore sight laser and with the tape off it moved over about 4" to the left instead of 7". Took the scope off and can move it over to where it needs to be but when i tighten down the screws it moves back over :******: So now the laser hits about 3" to the left of center and the windage has to be set all the way to the right :******:

Still dont understand how this happened. Was shooting perfect when i checked it in nov... Any more ideas??


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

owwwww,

I suggest you see a gunsmith. It sounds to me like either the base, or the rings are not true. Run that possibility past your gunsmith, and let us know how it goes.

Good luck, this kind of stuff is a pisser :evil:


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

agreed. a gunsmith has probably seen this sort of thing before and should know how to correct it.


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

Well the verdict is in... The scope was bent! Took it in and they concluded the scope got bent. It was a long scope and stuck out far past the rings and being that Barska scopes are made of thin aluminum they can bend easy... Still dont remember ever doing anything to bend it.

So i upgraded to a Nikon Buckmaster 3x9x50.

I should of listened the first time and spent the money on a better scope in the first place and it wouldnt of caused me the hassle and extra$$

Thanks for all your info guys, now maybe next time i wont miss!!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

you will like the Nikon

I was going to say the cross hiars broke loose, but a bent tube, hmmm never heard of that


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

Ya the crosshairs was my first thought, when i was trouble shooting i kept looking at the scope and thinking i saw the slight bend but was like nahhh cant be. But sure thing it was.  The nikon is much shorter and sturdier so i should be good from now on. :beer:


----------



## skiles76 (Mar 1, 2006)

I bumped my barska and had the same trouble except it was shooting way high. I bought it last febuary and really had no complaints until this happened. But to their credit I called them and my new one is on the way free of charge.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

well you get what you pay for...I just put on a leupold vxIII 6.5-20x40mm...havent had it out hunting yet but hands down the best scope I have ever owned..much better then my nikons and my burris..but it should be for $800..but I got it for $600..the gun shop was running a sale..must be a newer model coming out...


----------

